# "a" Frames In Spain



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have heard from a friend that 15 campers on a Hymer rally in Spain where fined for towing with "A" frames.

But somebody else was just given a warning.

Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe that it's now illegal, in Spain, having read various posts on the forum!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have any specific detail?
Date?
Location?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

aaaargggghhhhh! any reason to start an new topic. Mods/nukeadmin please merge with an existing one


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry no other details,

Andy


----------

